# Ceiling Molding BESIDES Crown? Say Flat Stock?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

I was wondering, I know there MUST be somewhere, ceiling molding BESIDES crown molding and INSANE angles? I know this sounds as though I am CHICKEN! And MAYBE I am? But I was actually thinking of some type of ceiling molding that ISN'T Fancy? I guess you might say Amish or Mission style molding? I am shooting of a "SORT" of Lodge/Cabin/Woodsy feeling for my living/dining room. Even if I did do the crown molding, it would NOT be ornate. I dont want JUST square stock, but probably CLOSE to it?

Anybody know of anything like that? Or where I could see pics to see if that is EVEN what I am looking for?

Thank You :santa:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in the process of matching some original molding for my historic home (1805 Federal). It is made up of three 'runs' of molding: the bottom run and the top run are simple and small profiles, the middle run is the most prominent and is plain stock. The combination is outstanding.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw pictures of some faux crown that was done for an affordable housing project. 

They used two 1x4 boards, flat on the wall. The top board goes up first, then the bottom. I thougth it looked pretty good in the pictures.

A step up from that would be using a router on the edge of the flat boards.

I've got a lot of leftover baseboard molding and I'm thinking about putting it up as crown molding in my home office. Mabye with some kind of detail at the edge.

This weekend I installed crown in our living room. What a PITA. The ceilings and the walls weren't nearly as flat as I had thought. It cleans up with some caulk though, and I think it's going to look fine after some touch up paint. But it would have gone a lot faster if I had built up the moldings from smaller pieces of stock that could have followed the contours some.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

This sounds like what I am looking for! Do you guys happen to have any pictures?

Thanks


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Scotsman, just do a search for "Craftsman trim". It's built up mostly from flat stock, you can add bullnose filets or dentils or scallops for a more ornate look if you want.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Got bumped on a flight from Heathrow to home and stayed in a nice hotel that had attractive molding. It was a stack of three flat boards (not sure it was wood) but they were stacked down from the ceiling instead of out from the wall. Longest board up against the ceiling and each remaining board somewhat smaller to create a stepped affect. It was attractive and unusual enough I wanted to take a picture but the camera was already packed away. As I recall the boards or whatever they may have been were thicker than typical 1x stock. You might have to play with dimensions and spacing a bit to get it to look right.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Scotsman said:


> This sounds like what I am looking for! Do you guys happen to have any pictures?
> 
> Thanks


I don't, but if I figure out something with that baseboard I'll take a picture.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I did this 4 pc crown while doing the woodwork in this basement a few years back (the crown matched what was upstairs)...

It was just 3 pieces vertical 1x material with a horizontal 1x with rounded edge at bottom.

Lots of stuff you can do as an alternative to standard crown. :yes:


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Scotsman, just do a search for "Craftsman trim". It's built up mostly from flat stock, you can add bullnose filets or dentils or scallops for a more ornate look if you want.


AWESOME! That is exactly what I was looking for!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Craftsman style molding!!! This is just one of the links I found:
http://www.rd.com/how-to-install-craftsman-trim/article17744.html

Thank You all VERY VERY MUCH! I am also willing to hear/see anything else you guys may have to suggest!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------

